# Questions about waiting periods/worlwide cover



## Praetor (5 Jul 2010)

Hi,  I've been living abroad for a couple of years, and I'm back living in Ireland now, but I'm planning on leaving again in 12 months. I'm just finishing up a college course  I contacted Aviva and was told that because I'm new to the insurance market, there are 6 months cooling periods where I am not covered for any disease/illness I contract.     Because I'll be leaving after a year again, it seems a bit of a waste of money to get insurance that wont cover me for any of the serious things that can happen for 1/2 of the period?   Anybody have any recommendations for someone in my position? When I finish my course, I plan to move around the world, maybe a year in New Zealand, a year in Thailand, South America, etc    Are there insurance packages that I can get that will cover me all around the world no matter where I Am living so I dont have to suffer thru waiting periods like this?   /edit, sorry about the formatting, I dont know why it wont let me put in paragraphs properly


----------



## MrEBear (5 Jul 2010)

Hi Praetor, I have Quinn healthcare and have no inittial waiting periods, maybe you could call them and see what they can do for you.

As for the worldwide cover I'm not sure if that's possible to take out in Ireland. I know bupa used to do it but since Quinn bought them out I think they stopped offering it.


----------



## NovaFlare77 (6 Jul 2010)

BUPA International offer global cover, but I don't know what the costs are. Their website is www.bupainternational.com.

VHI also sell a product call Global and you can get prices for this on their website, http://www.vhi.ie/info/global/index.jsp.

The VHI one may be better as they will recognise time spent with an Irish health insurer, where as I don't think BUPA International will. That said, BUPA International don't use waiting periods like Irish insurers and instead apply full exclusions, usually to pre existing illnesses, so at least that way you know up front what is and is not covered.

Regarding the initial waiting period for your Irish health insurance, as Mr Bear says, the initial waiting period can be waived, so check if VHI or Quinn are doing that. If they are, and Aviva is the insurer you want to go with, contact them and ask them if they can do the same.


----------

